# I was just about to give up but....



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

I *chose* to press on. 

Come on let's share areas of our lives we were ready to give up on but *chose* to press on.

I'll go first I was in a deep depression but I chose life over death.:wink2:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I *chose* to press on.
> 
> Come on let's share areas of our lives we were ready to give up on but *chose* to press on.
> 
> I'll go first I was in a deep depression but I chose life over death.:wink2:


 
Hallelujah!  Miss you, girlie!

I wanted to give up working and stay home, but I chose to continue to do what I have been doing, so that I can continue to minister to the people that God places in my life, every single day.  It's not easy...very hard, but I will do it because the Greater One lives inside of me!

Thank you for this thread, sis.....awesome!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Before I 'backslide'....

Lord, I remember when I needed money for milk and bread to feed my babies.   You gave me more than money, you gave me milk, food, and a contiuned supply of groceries to keep my babies fed...and it wasn't welfare.

Before I 'backslide'.....

I had enough bus fare for one way.  Had no idea how I was going to get back home.   Got on the bus and the Driver said, "Just have a seat, this ride is for free."

Before I 'backslide'....

My heart was so broken over my failed marriage.  I was so ashamed and had no where to go.   Yet my father called and said, "Baby, pack your things, you're coming home with me."

Before I 'backslide".....

I've never been without a home

Before I 'backslide'.....

I've never been without love

Before I 'backslide'....

Lord, when I found out my son was hooked on drugs and my unsaved sister gloated about it happening to me and I'm supposed to have Jesus in my life.   YET.....YET....YET, you told me to fear not for you would deliver my son.  And Lord, you did.  You delivered my baby and he's thriving and delivered and living his life for you.

Before I 'backslide'....

How many times, Lord has my body gone through various pains and ailments, that I knew not.   Yet you always spoke to my heart and said, 'Trust me'...and Lord you always kept your word to heal my body each time.

Before I 'backslide'....

How many times have I been in trouble and you came in at the right time to save me and deliver me.   

Lord, I cannot leave you...I cannot 'backslide'   For there is still none like you.!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hallelujah! Miss you, girlie!
> 
> I wanted to give up working and stay home, but I chose to continue to do what I have been doing, so that I can continue to minister to the people that God places in my life, every single day. It's not easy...very hard, but I will do it because *the Greater One lives inside of me*!
> 
> Thank you for this thread, sis.....awesome!


 
Thank God for the Greater One!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Before I 'backslide'....
> 
> Lord, I remember when I needed money for milk and bread to feed my babies. You gave me more than money, you gave me milk, food, and a contiuned supply of groceries to keep my babies fed...and it wasn't welfare.
> 
> ...


 

YOU BETTER PREACH, SHIMMIE!!!


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 9, 2008)

Two times in my adult life I was THROUGH with everything. I cannot say I chose to stay. I had given up...but God. The grace of God. 

The first time was when a relationship failed. I was THROUGH with God and wanted no parts of Him with regard to any intimacy. I felt like He didn't keep His promise. I wasn't crazy. I wasn't going to blaspheme Him but my attitude was like: "we ain't gotta do this". I was gonna be a Christmas/Easter/Mother's Day saint. But all that summer, every time this particular song came on the radio called "I Got A Job"....

I got a job
working for Jesus
all through the night and all through the day
I got a job
working for Jesus
whatever is right, God said that He would pay....

Can you hear The Master calling
Saying who will come and work for him today
whatever is right, God said that He would pay....

I was singing it...bouncing in the car...LOUD!! And then I would catch myself and say "No I DON'T!" and I meant it! I cannot pinpoint the turnaround other than it was His supernatural healing upon my heart and spirit.... The Lord knew I was real hurt behind that situation....

The other time was in 2006 when I became disenchanted with the church. This time I did have to determine in my mind that I would obey the Lord to stay where I was and stay in His will and stay saved. Even after I started going back to church regularly (and I never stopped giving my tithes to my local church!), it didn't change right away. I had to stay with it. The Lord did a supernatural healing in my heart and spirit and I had to forgive and consciously let go of things of the past.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was about to give up on my marriage but I choose to fight.  Sometimes situations come for God to test us.  Sometimes situations come for God to break us, to build character.  Right now I'm being broken.  But oh glory, when this season has ended, satan may as well pack up and go to hell early.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was ready to give up on what is "real" then I read a thread by Nice/Wavy and remembered that God is real!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> YOU BETTER PREACH, SHIMMIE!!!


Those that are HIS...........................................................cannot be plucked out of His Hand.  

Praise Him, who is worthy to be praised.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Two times in my adult life I was THROUGH with everything. I cannot say I chose to stay. I had given up...but God. The grace of God.
> 
> The first time was when a relationship failed. I was THROUGH with God and wanted no parts of Him with regard to any intimacy. I felt like He didn't keep His promise. I wasn't crazy. I wasn't going to blaspheme Him but my attitude was like: "we ain't gotta do this". I was gonna be a Christmas/Easter/Mother's Day saint. But all that summer, every time this particular song came on the radio called "I Got A Job"....
> 
> ...


 
I see the Lord has us up late: You, Shimmie, Mocha, Klb and myself...He is reminding us all of who He is in our lives!

Thank you, Jesus...thank you, Lord!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I was about to give up on my marriage but I choose to fight. Sometimes situations come for God to test us. Sometimes situations come for God to break us, to build character. Right now I'm being broken. But oh glory, when this season has ended, satan may as well pack up and go to hell early.


 
When I saw your post, my spirit leaped!

For the Lord your God is going before you,as the Captain of the Hosts and He is slaying the enemy on your behalf!

Oh, how wonderful He is to those that are His!!!  

How wonderful and magnificent our God is and oh how He loves you!

Thank you, Jesus!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *I see the Lord has us up late: You, Shimmie, Mocha, Klb and myself...*He is reminding us all of who He is in our lives!
> 
> Thank you, Jesus...thank you, Lord!


 
I know.  I was just thinking the same thing.  Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I was ready to give up on what is "real" then I read a thread by Nice/Wavy and remembered that God is real!


 
He is sooooooooooooo very real, klb.  Oh, my Lord...my God and my King!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> When I saw your post, my spirit leaped!
> 
> For the Lord your God is going before you,as the Captain of the Hosts and He is slaying the enemy on your behalf!
> 
> ...


 
lol @ your spirit leaping. You feel like shouting over there too?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Those that are HIS...........................................................cannot be plucked out of His Hand.
> 
> Praise Him, who is worthy to be praised.


 
Tears are rolling down my face.....the Lord is doing something tonite!

I know we can hear it...the sound of the abundance of Rain!!!

Glory!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I know. I was just thinking the same thing. Coincidence? I think not.


 
No coincidence...Mocha.  He knows what He is doing!

Glory!


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 9, 2008)

Speak, Lord....


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

He is awesome and magnificent, in all His splendor! Yep, I'm about to start shoutin!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Praise Him!:reddancer:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> lol @ your spirit leaping. You feel like shouting over there too?


 
Girl, I'm just coming down now....

Oooohhhh, I feel so free, a weight has certainly been lifted off tonight!

Thank you for being here.....!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Lord for your grace and mercy.  Thank you for your keeping peace.  Even in the midst of a storm, you keep me.  Thank you, Father.

Who am I that you are thinking of me, that you love me...It's amazing...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Speak, Lord....


 
Oh, RR.  When I see the smile on your face in your avatar....oooohhhh, girl, I see him coming....yep, soon!

Hallelujah...I'm rejoicing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Praise Him!:reddancer:


 
Yes, sis...Praise Him!

I'm right there with you....:reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, RR. When I see the smile on your face in your avatar....oooohhhh, girl, I see him coming....yep, soon!
> 
> Hallelujah...I'm rejoicing!


 
That's it! I'm on the floor!!!!  :blowkiss:


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am a friend of God.  I am a friend of God.  I am friend of God.  He calls me friend....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Thank you Lord for your grace and mercy. Thank you for your keeping peace. Even in the midst of a storm, you keep me. Thank you, Father.
> 
> Who am I that you are thinking of me, that you love me...It's amazing...


 
....yes, Lord...yes!

I am a friend of God, I am a friend of God...He calls me friend!

God Almighty...Lord of Glory....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I am a friend of God. I am a friend of God. I am friend of God. He calls me friend....


 
See, Mocha....we are in one accord!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Speak, Lord....


 
"Yes, yes, yes, yes, Lord, yes
Oh, yes, my soul, my soul says yes

If I were you, I would say yes, speak, Lord. Speak to me.
Oh, Speak, Lord. Won't you speak to me?
I was so blind, I was so lost until you spoke to me
Oh, speak, Lord. Speak, Lord. And hear my mind,
Oh, with your word, heal my soul
Oh, speak, Lord. Speak to me. Speak, my Lord.
I love you, Lord. Save my soul

Can't sleep at night and you wonder why
Maybe God is trying to tell you something
Crying all night long, something's gone wrong
Maybe God is trying to tell you something

Oh, you can't sleep at night and you sure wonder why
Maybe god is trying to tell you something

Trying, trying, trying, trying, I'm trying, I'm trying, I'm trying
Maybe God is trying to tell you something
Maybe God is trying to tell you something
Maybe God is trying to tell you something
Maybe God is trying to tell you something

Lord, He's got to tell you something
Lord, He's got to tell you something. I hear you, Lord
Maybe God is trying to tell you right now, right now
I'm gonna praise your name
I praise your name
Speak to me, Lord
Maybe God is trying to tell you something right now, right now,
Right now
Thank you, Lord
Maybe God is trying to tell you something right now
Right now, right now. Thank you, Lord..."


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> That's it! I'm on the floor!!!! :blowkiss:


 
I'm right there with you sis.....:reddancer:


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....yes, Lord...yes!
> 
> I am a friend of God, I am a friend of God...He calls me friend!
> 
> God Almighty...Lord of Glory....


 

*YOU HAVE CALLED ME FRIEND...*


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 9, 2008)

Speak to my heart, Holy Spirit
Give me the words that will bring new life
Words on the wings of the morning 
the dark night will fade away
If you speak to my heart

Speak to my heart, Holy Spirit
Message of love to encourage me
Lifting my heart from despair 
How you loved me and cared for me
If speak to my Heart

Speak to my Heart Lord
Give me your Holy Word
If I can hear from you,then I'll know what to do
I won't go alone, I'll never go on my own
Just let your Spirit guide and let your word abide
Speak to my Heart


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> "Yes, yes, yes, yes, Lord, yes
> Oh, yes, my soul, my soul says yes
> 
> If I were you, I would say yes, speak, Lord. Speak to me.
> ...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> "Yes, yes, yes, yes, Lord, yes
> Oh, yes, my soul, my soul says yes
> 
> If I were you, I would say yes, speak, Lord. Speak to me.
> ...


 
Speak to my heart, Holy Spirit.  Bring me the words that will give you life...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Speak to my heart, Holy Spirit
> Give me the words that will bring new life
> Words on the wings of the morning
> the dark night will fade away
> ...


 
UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Speak to my heart, Holy Spirit
> Give me the words that will bring new life
> Words on the wings of the morning
> the dark night will fade away
> ...


 
...speak Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amen...He's got all of us in here and not by accident.   God knows what He wants to do and He's gonna do it, not matter who objects to it.   

Ain't nobody here scared of the devil.

I praise God for each one of you.  And in the name of Jesus, I decree and declare that God will have His glory in each of us.  And will not be denied. 

I praise God for each of you, Precious KLB for starting this thread; Precious Wavy, Precious RR, Precious Sweet Mocha...

We are BLESSED!   Do you hear what God is saying, WE ARE BLESSED and highly favored.  We are Eternally HIS...  And there isn't a thing that the devil can do about it.

Let me just use my God - given gift 'annointing' for marriages.   Go ahead right now and just receive it in Jesus's name.   God WANTS to do this. 

KLB...receive your 'Boo'........RR, you receive yours too.  

Blessings upon Precious Wavy and Mocha's husbands...may the Lord continue to bless and keep you and give you His best.   Oh Praise thename of Jesus.   Finances....are 'free' indeed.  Healings are complete and free indeed,  traveling mercies are free indeed, every need is met in Jesus's name.

I lift up our precious sister in Iraq, 'thegirltolove'....Precious Amber is safe and covered in the Blood of Jesus and we will hear from her soon and know that she and her squad memebers are safe and well.   

We give no place to satan and his mess.   God is here to give us His best and the best is JESUS!   Oh Glory to God forever and ever...Amen!  

   :heart2:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!!!


 
THAT'S ONE ACCORD RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

He is ALPHA and OMEGA, BEGINNING and END!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Only You take my breath away
Only You take my breath away
Only You take my breath away
And then You breathe
new life into me
So breathe into me
So breathe into me
So breathe into me
Once again


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen...He's got all of us in here and not by accident. God knows what He wants to do and He's gonna do it, not matter who objects to it.
> 
> Ain't nobody here scared of the devil.
> 
> ...


 
Speak, Lord.....speak to me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> He is ALPHA and OMEGA, BEGINNING and END!


 
THE FIRST AND THE LAST!


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> He is ALPHA and OMEGA, BEGINNING and END!


 
You are Alpha and Omega
We worship You our Lord
You are worthy to be praised
We give You all the glory
we worship You our Lord
You are worthy to be praised


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen...He's got all of us in here and not by accident. God knows what He wants to do and He's gonna do it, not matter who objects to it.
> 
> Ain't nobody here scared of the devil.
> 
> ...


 
I receive it.  I receive it in Jesus' name.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> THE FIRST AND THE LAST!


 
JEHOVAH JIREH!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen...He's got all of us in here and not by accident. God knows what He wants to do and He's gonna do it, not matter who objects to it.
> 
> Ain't nobody here scared of the devil.
> 
> ...


 

I receive him......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not a man, I cannot lie. I know the
plans for your life, 

*I'm asking you to dream again, believe again and take the limits off of me.* 

No I'm not a man, I cannot lie. I
know the plans I have for you they're my design,
so I'm asking you just to hope again and trust
again and take the limits off of me. 

Chorus: All I'm asking is take the limits off, take the limits
off, release me to accomplish what I promised you,
take the limits off me, take the limits off
release me release me No Limits (Enlarge My
Territory) 

No limits no boundaries I see increase
all around me stretch forth break forth release me
enlarge my territory(repeat) 

Take the limits off
take the limits off release me release me(repeat)


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Speak to my heart, Holy Spirit
> Give me the words that will bring new life
> Words on the wings of the morning
> the dark night will fade away
> ...


 

We are free to praise you; we are free to praise you, we are free to praise you.....praise you, Lord.

We are free to love you; we are free to love you; we are free to love you,....Love you Lord.

Oh we love you Jesus.  We have no shame in loving and adoring you.  We have the freedome to express who you are and Lord we bless your Holy name. 

Praise the name of Jesus, Bless His wonderful name....  

Bless you Lord....Bless you Jesus....Bless you Lord God All Mighty...

Oh how we love you, Lord Jesus.  How we love and bless you, with our whole hearts...We love you Lord....We love you and honor you...Jesus...


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen...He's got all of us in here and not by accident. God knows what He wants to do and He's gonna do it, not matter who objects to it.
> 
> Ain't nobody here scared of the devil.
> 
> ...


 
Amen and Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> JEHOVAH JIREH!


 
JEHOVAH NISSI


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Lord of the breakthrough Lord of the breakthrough
You are the Lord of the breakthrough 
We worship,You We worship You

ETA:

*in spanish:*
Señor del señor de la brecha de la brecha
Usted es el señor de la brecha que nos adoramos
Usted le adoramos

*in french:*
Seigneur du seigneur de percée de la percée
Vous êtes le seigneur de la percée que nous adorons
Vous nous vous adorons

*in german:*
Lord des Durchbruch Lords des Durchbruches
Sie sind der Lord des Durchbruches, den wir anbeten
Sie beten wir Sie an

God said that He is tearing down walls in hearts tonight.
For I am coming, says the Lord, and my reward is with me.
For truly I am the Lord of the breakthrough and I am breaking through the walls of pride, hurt, lonliness, unforgiveness, bitterness, jealosy and envy.

For tonight, you have awakened and I have heard your cries and I am collecting your tears.  You have caused me to hear and I will answer, says the Lord.

Watch and see....again I say watch.  For I am here and I will cause you to be lifted up, says the Lord of Hosts.

And all will know that I am He that delivers those who are mine, for they worship me, just because...says the Lord God almighty!

Hallelujah....!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> JEHOVAH NISSI


 
JEHOVAH SHALOM!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> JEHOVAH NISSI


 
JEHOVAH-ELOHIM


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> JEHOVAH-ELOHIM


 
JEHOVAH RAPHA!

Thank ya Lawd for healing my mind! Oh how I luv you Lord!!!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

There's something about the name Jesus.  There's something about the name Jesus.  It is the sweetest name, I know.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> There's something about the name Jesus. There's something about the name Jesus. It is the sweetest name, I know.


 

Oh how I luv the name Jesus.............


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm not a man, I cannot lie. I know the
> plans for your life,
> 
> *I'm asking you to dream again, believe again and take the limits off of me.*
> ...


      Amen.... I receive this, praise God. Halleluilia!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

JEHOVAH-ELYON

Blessed be the name of the Lord.  Blessed be the name of the Lord.  The Most High..


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm not a man, I cannot lie. I know the
> plans for your life,
> 
> *I'm asking you to dream again, believe again and take the limits off of me.*
> ...


 
Getting out of His way and taking the limits OFF!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> JEHOVAH RAPHA!
> 
> Thank ya Lawd for healing my mind! Oh how I luv you Lord!!!!!


Jehovah Shalom ... The Lord our Peace --- The Prince of Peace.   

The world didn't give it and ther world can't take it away.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> JEHOVAH RAPHA!
> 
> Thank ya Lawd for healing my mind! Oh how I luv you Lord!!!!!


 
Yes, yes, yes....Lord!

My soul says...yes!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Getting out of His way and taking the limits OFF!!!


Amen....laying aside every sin and every weight.  Our God's presence is never too late....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

JEHOVAH TISDKENU

Wash me with Your righteousnous O' Lord!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Getting out of His way and taking the limits OFF!!!


 
....YES!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

JEHOVAH-SHAMAH

The Lord is there..in trouble, in loneliness, in persecution...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> JEHOVAH TISDKENU
> 
> Wash me with Your righteousnous O' Lord!!


 
_EL HAKADOSH_

God, you are Holy!

Hallelujah!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Adonai....The 'Adored' and the Adoring One...

His name is Jesus...Jesus is one we Know!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

JEHOVAH-TSEBAOTH

Lord of Hosts...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Lord of the breakthrough Lord of the breakthrough
> You are the Lord of the breakthrough
> We worship,You We worship You
> 
> ...


 
Yes, Lord...speak!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Adonai....The 'Adored' and the Adoring One...
> 
> His name is Jesus...Jesus is one we Know!


 
Yes, Jesus-Lord of the Breakthrough!

We worship you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> JEHOVAH-TSEBAOTH
> 
> Lord of Hosts...


 
Jesus - the Merciful and Faithful High Priest!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> _EL HAKADOSH_
> 
> God, you are Holy!
> 
> Hallelujah!


Holy, Holy, Holy....Holy is the Lord.  

Worthy, Worthy, Worthy....Worthy is the Lamb...

Blessed be the name of the Lord...His name is Jesus. :heart2:

Jesus who takes us from Glory to glory...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> JEHOVAH-SHAMAH
> 
> The Lord is there..in trouble, in loneliness, in persecution...


 
Jesus - A strong tower from the enemy...a sure foundation!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, Lord...speak!


Speak.....for our hearts are open unto you, Lord Jesus...Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Holy, Holy, Holy....Holy is the Lord.
> 
> Worthy, Worthy, Worthy....Worthy is the Lamb...
> 
> ...


 

Holy, holy, holy Lord
God of Power and Might
Heaven and Earth is filled with your Glory

Holy, holy, holy Lord
God of Power and Might
Heaven and Earth are filled with your Glory

Hosanna......hosann-aanna
In the High-----est

Hosann-----a, hosannn--aana
In the High-----est.

Praise Him!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nice & Wavy* 

 
_Lord of the breakthrough Lord of the breakthrough_
_You are the Lord of the breakthrough _
_We worship,You We worship You_

_ETA:_

_*in spanish:*_
_Señor del señor de la brecha de la brecha_
_Usted es el señor de la brecha que nos adoramos_
_Usted le adoramos_

_*in french:*_
_Seigneur du seigneur de percée de la percée_
_Vous êtes le seigneur de la percée que nous adorons_
_Vous nous vous adorons_

_*in german:*_
_Lord des Durchbruch Lords des Durchbruches_
_Sie sind der Lord des Durchbruches, den wir anbeten_
_Sie beten wir Sie an_

_God said that He is tearing down walls in hearts tonight._
_For I am coming, says the Lord, and my reward is with me._
_*For truly I am the Lord of the breakthrough and I am breaking through the walls of pride, hurt, lonliness, unforgiveness, bitterness,* *jealosy and envy.*_

_*For tonight, you have awakened and I have heard your cries and I am collecting your tears. You have caused me to hear and I will answer, says the Lord.*_

_Watch and see....again I say watch. For I am here and I will cause you to be lifted up, says the Lord of Hosts._

_And all will know that I am He that delivers those who are mine, for they worship me, just because...says the Lord God almighty!_

_Hallelujah....!_

_*WOW!*_

_*You keep track of all my sorrows*_
_*You have collected all my tears in your bottle*_
_*You have recorded each one in your book*_
_*On the very day I call to you for help*_
_*my enemies will retreat*_
_*This I know God is on my side Psalm 56:8-9*_

*Just WOW!!!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

We call upon your Name, O God!  We seek your face this night
For we know that you are our Deliverer and our hiding place!

We stand in the secret place of the Most High
and under your wings shall we trust.

For we are not afraid of the terror by night
And we are not afraid of the enemy's plan

For, a thousand shall fall at our side
and ten thousand at our right hand
And it shall not come nigh to us

For your Word says that we shall "stand and see the reward of the wicked"

Oh, God....our God....we worship you, and only you do we trust!

Blessed be the Name of our God!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Jesus - A strong tower from the enemy...a sure foundation!


"I love the Lord, He heard my cry".  He heard me from afar and even before I cried out..He answered me and save me from all of my destructions.

For so long, I tried to do it on my own.  Only to bow before His throne and asking Him to forgive me and to come into my heart.  To allow me to live my live for Him and for Him to live His life in me...forever.

And so it is, Here I am Lord...'use me.'   and so He is.... :heart2: 

How I love the Lord, He heard my cry...

My testimony....'above'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

...and we know that no greater love than this: that we lay down our lives for our friends.

Thank you for my friends, Lord.  Thank you for those who stand with me this morning, as the shackles are broken off and the weights are lifted off.

Thank you for their love....and their steadfastness of spirit.

For you, O Lord...have given us the ability to stand
and after we have done all to stand....we shall STAND

And we gurd up our loins
and shod our feet
and put on our shield
and have our helmets in place
and our sword is ready

We are ready to FIGHT!

Halleljuah....we win!

*Victory is mine, victory is mine*
*Victory today is mine*
*I told satan, get thee behind*
*Victory today is mine....*


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm rejoicing with you all!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> We call upon your Name, O God! We seek your face this night
> For we know that you are our Deliverer and our hiding place!
> 
> We stand in the secret place of the Most High
> ...


Blessed be the Name of our God.   

Our God who is the ONLY God, who rules and reigns far above the earth...

Far above the universe

Far above the Heavens

He who sits on the throne and will rule and reign forever. 

Blessed be the name of our God...who is God ... the only God.  

forever..Amen and Amen...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

In all that you do, STAND!  And when you get tired, STAND some more!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> "I love the Lord, He heard my cry". He heard me from afar and even before I cried out..He answered me and save me from all of my destructions.
> 
> For so long, I tried to do it on my own. Only to bow before His throne and asking Him to forgive me and to come into my heart. To allow me to live my live for Him and for Him to live His life in me...forever.
> 
> ...


 
And, what a great testimony it is!

Shimmie, I thank God for you, sis.  You are a warrior...like Deborah you stay steadfast and true and you will not give up until the enemy has been defeated!

Oh, the wonders of His love for you, my sister, my friend!

For the greatness of His Glory rests upon you and every tear shed, He is keeping close to His Throne.

As you dance before His Throne, He watches over you and rejoices...for He is pleased and patiently waits for you to come again!


It makes me want to shout,
Hallelujah...thank you Jesus
For all the Glory and all the honor and all the praise


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh...how I luv you Lord!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...and we know that no greater love than this: that we lay down our lives for our friends.
> 
> Thank you for my friends, Lord. Thank you for those who stand with me this morning, as the shackles are broken off and the weights are lifted off.
> 
> ...


you're under our feet satan...you're under our feet.
you're not my father, you can't tell me what to do.

We belong to Jesus, who's word is always true.

you're under our feet satan, you're under our feet.....

Jesus is Lord!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

hallelujah.  thank you Jesus.  it makes me wanna shout...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I'm rejoicing with you all!


 
And we with you, my sister, my friend!

For tonight, the Lord has knitted us together for His Glory
and we shall see what He does in our lives...together!

I'm so blessed to know you...it's an honor!

For you are strong...and the Lord is your God!  And a banner is over you and that banner says "TRUTH"!

You are a cutting-edge woman of God in this hour!!!  Glory...

And the fruit that shows from your life, is fresh fruit...nothing spoiled. Only goodness comes from it.

Whew....Hallelujah...yes, It's an honor to know you, RR!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> And, what a great testimony it is!
> 
> Shimmie, I thank God for you, sis. You are a warrior...like Deborah you stay steadfast and true and you will not give up until the enemy has been defeated!
> 
> ...


Precious Wavy, you bear no shame. For this walk of yours is not a game.

You take no thought to call the devil out, for you know who Jesus is all about...and you shout it to the Heavens without a doubt. 

Loving blessings upon you, angel...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Oh...how I luv you Lord!!!


 
Oh, girl....He loves you soooooooo much!

You are not alone.  For the Lord has heard your cry and He is fighting for you.  You are like the woman who grabbed ahold of Jesus' garment because she was desparate for Him to heal her.

The Father is healing you, tonight.  Recieve it and rejoice and be exceedingly glad, says the Lord.

For today....your head shall be lifted and your countenance shall no longer be low.

As a minister of music, I will use your voice to glorify me, says the Lord.
And you will never be the same...and those that hear you will never be the same...for change shall come!

Hallelujah!  Glory!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> In all that you do, STAND! And when you get tired, STAND some more!


And if your feet hurt, take your shoes off; for you are standing on 'Holy Ground'.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^^So true N&W.  I can't wait to hear all of the testimonies based on this night alone.  Alas the sand man has come to tuck me in.  Sweet, prohetic dreams my tongues speaking, interceding, spiritual warfarring sistas in Christ.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> In all that you do, STAND! And when you get tired, STAND some more!


 
Oh, Mocha.....hahahahahahahaha

Mighty, mighty, mighty says the Lord!

For I have given you great Peace, says the Lord!

My peace...it's sufficient for you that your weakness is made perfect in my strength.

This night, as you have surrendered ALL...I have set the captive free and I shall give you a new name...will you not know it?  

For the winter is over...and Spring is here in your life this day.  

Aha....for the enemy is downcast and he is underneath your feet for my power is upon you and you shall go to war for me, says the Lord.

My strength...my strength is made perfect in you.

My words are in your mouth...for I am giving you a new tongue, says the Lord and you will preach my Word...in season and out of season!

Prepare...says the Lord...prepare!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, girl....He loves you soooooooo much!
> 
> You are not alone. For the Lord has heard your cry and He is fighting for you. You are like the woman who grabbed ahold of Jesus' garment because she was desparate for Him to heal her.
> 
> ...


 
If I could just reach His hem...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> ^^^So true N&W. I can't wait to hear all of the testimonies based on this night alone. Alas the sand man has come to tuck me in. Sweet, prohetic dreams my tongues speaking, interceding, spiritual warfarring sistas in Christ.


 
See the word from the Lord....before you go to bed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> If I could just reach His hem...


 
His cloak is over you girl....covering you like a blanket!

Power....HOLY GHOST POWER!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, Mocha.....hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Mighty, mighty, mighty says the Lord!
> 
> ...


 
Stormbreaker!  HALLELULAH!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, you bear no shame. For this walk of yours is not a game.
> 
> You take no thought to call the devil out, for you know who Jesus is all about...and you shout it to the Heavens without a doubt.
> 
> Loving blessings upon you, angel...


 
Hallelujah....thank you Jesus!

Love you and blessings upon you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Stormbreaker


 
Welllllllllll


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> ^^^So true N&W. I can't wait to hear all of the testimonies based on this night alone. Alas the sand man has come to tuck me in. Sweet, prohetic dreams my tongues speaking, interceding, spiritual warfarring sistas in Christ.


Sweet sleep my beautiful sisters...   What a wonderful blessing  this was and always will be.   God 'met' each of us here.

I love you Relaxer....Precious RR 

I love you, Precious Wavy...

I love you, KLB...our precious OP....

I love you, sweet Mocha...

Sweet dreams and protection over each of you, your loved ones, your homes, your all....May you each be highly favored of the Lord in all that you say and do.

We love you Lord Jesus.  Thank you for blessing us with your love. :heart2:

With all my heart...



Shimmie sleeps....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Goodnight, my sisters.

Continue to bask under this open Heaven we have been under this morning....Hallelujah!

I love you...all of you.

Blessings...always!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice, that was SOME word!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Now, this was Church....Whew...Glory!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Sweet sleep my beautiful sisters... What a wonderful blessing this was and always will be. God 'met' each of us here.
> 
> I love you Relaxer....Precious RR
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, Lord, for blessing us with each other!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Stormbreaker! HALLELULAH!!!!


Amen to that...

Peace! Be Still!   And the wind and the waters obeyed....  

Praise Jesus for His word....which is THE word fully active and accomplishes that which God sends it to.  It will not return unto Him void.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Now, this was Church....Whew...Glory!!!


 
RIGHT!  We sang, worshipped, praised AND got a word! Now who says that fellowship is unneccessary?


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bless your name O Lawd.....Glory to God, ain't noone like ya Lawd, you are my Daddy...my Father, my savior, my everythang!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Thank you, Lord, for blessing us with each other!


Amen...

I can't get over how HE arranged for us 5 to be in here together at this time.   

Can't nobody but God...

He ordered our steps and that's for sure.  He broke something tonight (ummm, this morning.)... Praise Him...

Now...Shimmie sleeps...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> RIGHT! We sang, worshipped, praised AND got a word! Now who says that fellowship is unneccessary?


 
We sure did...I'm so high, I can't even sleep....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen...
> 
> I can't get over how HE arranged for us 5 to be in here together at this time.
> 
> ...


 
He sure did...sis.  Only Him...!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Bless your name O Lawd.....Glory to God, ain't noone like ya Lawd, you are my Daddy...my Father, my savior, my everythang!


 
I love it how you get country with the Lawd....love it


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen to that...
> 
> Peace! Be Still! And the wind and the waters obeyed....
> 
> Praise Jesus for His word....which is THE word fully active and accomplishes that which God sends it to. It will not return unto Him void.


 
And it completely confirms a word I was given about 2 weeks ago.  I was told that the turmoil in my house was preparing me and that when my season ends, I'll be known as a stormbreaker.  "satan!"  "yo, satan!" "Pack yo bags!  You and yo nasty demons!!!!"


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love it how you get *country* with the Lawd....love it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> And it completely confirms a word I was given about 2 weeks ago. I was told that the turmoil in my house was preparing me and that when my season ends, I'll be known as a stormbreaker. "satan!" "yo, satan!" "Pack yo bags! You and yo nasty demons!!!!"


 
He already got to packin, yesterday when we first talked....

He on the run...now!

Hmmmpppfff


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


>


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> He already got to packin, yesterday when we first talked....
> 
> He on the run...now!
> 
> Hmmmpppfff


 
lol.  he betta keep running.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

I bet people come in these threads thinking we are on something...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I bet people come in these threads thinking we are on something...


 

Right!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> lol. he betta keep running.


 
:gunner7:

Get him, Mocha....don't care where he go, but he gotta get on up outta here....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I bet people come in these threads thinking we are on something...


 
WE ARE....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Right!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

lol  naw.  i aint playin games with him.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> :gunner7:
> 
> Get him, Mocha....don't care where he go, but he gotta get on up outta here....


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> WE ARE....


 
A Holy Ghost high...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> lol naw. i aint playin games with him.


 
I know...those smilies weren't games, you beatin his butt and shootin down them forces girl...he is on the run for real


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> A Holy Ghost high...


 

Drunk in the spirit.........


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> A Holy Ghost high...


 
Can't get no higher than that....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Drunk in the spirit.........


 
Can't get drunker than that....

ETA: wait...is drunker a word?   

Let me take my self to bed.

I love you both...goodnight!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know...those smilies weren't games, you beatin his butt and shootin down them forces girl...he is on the run for real


 

lol. theres no room for him.  lightness and darkness are opposed to one another.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

goodnight ladies.  i'm taking my drunkie self to bed too. or does drunkly sound better?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> lol. theres no room for him. lightness and darkness are opposed to one another.


 
Dh just hugged me and told me to tell you and klb, hi!

I'm going to bed now....love you!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Can't get drunker than that....
> 
> ETA: wait...is drunker a word?
> 
> ...


 

Luv you too big sis! Night...night...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> goodnight ladies. i'm taking my drunkie self to bed too. or does drunkly sound better?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Luv you too big sis! Night...night...


 
luv you too....night.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Nice, that was SOME word!


 
When the Lord speaks to His own....hmmmmppfff, He ain't playin!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow!  It most certainly was a Holy Ghost party in here last night.  As tired as I am I woke up in such peace, such love, such adoration for Him.  Something truly happened in here last night.  God is able in any situation.  He can use anything (even a hair care forum) to heal, deliver, encourage and love His children.  And this is just the beginning...


----------



## fuchsiastar (Feb 9, 2008)

I looooove that this happened last night!!! Wonderful! Wonderful! I just couldn't stop reading and praising right along with ya'll, from start to finish. I found myself thinking like I do in church "oh, she is about to go IN"....especially when that marriage annointing fell.....whew....that is some praise ya'll got in, and I am so glad for you. Awesome....just awesome. God is Great! 

I'ma just go ahead and dance right now, and catch some of the overflow of what ya'll had last night up in here! You know how when you sit in a row with your praise partner, even when you are tired or cramping or whatever, when they catch it.....you have no choice but to catch it also....well that's what ya'll did to me this morning....I had no choice but to catch it!! :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> I looooove that this happened last night!!! Wonderful! Wonderful! I just couldn't stop reading and praising right along with ya'll, from start to finish. I found myself thinking like I do in church "oh, she is about to go IN"....especially when that marriage annointing fell.....whew....that is some praise ya'll got in, and I am so glad for you. Awesome....just awesome. God is Great!
> 
> I'ma just go ahead and dance right now, and catch some of the overflow of what ya'll had last night up in here! You know how when you sit in a row with your praise partner, even when you are tired or cramping or whatever, when they catch it.....you have no choice but to catch it also....well that's what ya'll did to me this morning....I had no choice but to catch it!! :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


 
Girl, now you bout to make catch it again.  I got chills just reading your post!  HALELLUJAH!  God is is hands down, undisputably the CHAMP!  Don't get it twisted.  There is no other Lord of Lords or King of Kings.  HE.........IS.........THE.........GREAT.........I........AM!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Wow! It most certainly was a Holy Ghost party in here last night. As tired as I am I woke up in such peace, such love, such adoration for Him. Something truly happened in here last night. God is able in any situation. He can use anything (even a hair care forum) to heal, deliver, encourage and love His children. And this is just the beginning...


 
Yes, it was!!!

I woke up all late.....  Dh said I was snoring like a champ...but, I looked so beautiful...he said I was glowing!  Now, that's the anointing of God!!!!

God changed some things for us last night, Mocha.  We were under a open Heaven and He poured out upon us an anointing that will last.  It is just the beginning....!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> I looooove that this happened last night!!! Wonderful! Wonderful! I just couldn't stop reading and praising right along with ya'll, from start to finish. I found myself thinking like I do in church "oh, she is about to go IN"....especially when that marriage annointing fell.....whew....that is some praise ya'll got in, and I am so glad for you. Awesome....just awesome. God is Great!
> 
> I'ma just go ahead and dance right now, and catch some of the overflow of what ya'll had last night up in here! You know how when you sit in a row with your praise partner, even when you are tired or cramping or whatever, when they catch it.....you have no choice but to catch it also....well that's what ya'll did to me this morning....I had no choice but to catch it!! :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


 
Praise the Lord, sis fusisastar!  God revealed Himself in a new and exciting way last night and we were under Him, receiving all that He had for us!

I'm so glad you caught it...not everyone can "catch it" and when you do, you will see the change too!

Hallelujah...thank you Jesus!

Blessings...!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Girl, now you bout to make catch it again. I got chills just reading your post! HALELLUJAH! God is is hands down, undisputably the CHAMP! Don't get it twisted. There is no other Lord of Lords or King of Kings. HE.........IS.........THE.........GREAT.........I........AM!!!!!


 
OH, YES HE IS....HALLELUJAH!!!!!


----------



## motherx2esq (Feb 9, 2008)

When my sister passed away I was ready to give up on everything but HER strength in the Lord strengthened my love for Him!  I though about how positive in God she was and it healed my heart!  Oh Lord, thank you Jesus!  I have also struggled with many other things but this is the most recent.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> When my sister passed away I was ready to give up on everything but HER strength in the Lord strengthened my love for Him! I though about how positive in God she was and it healed my heart! Oh Lord, thank you Jesus! I have also struggled with many other things but this is the most recent.


 
Praise Him!  Sugah pie, Honeybun God loves you dearly.  Your sister's spirit is already living through you.  She will never depart from you nor will He.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, it was!!!
> 
> I woke up all late..... Dh said I was snoring like a champ...*but, I looked so beautiful...he said I was glowing! *Now, that's the anointing of God!!!!
> 
> God changed some things for us last night, Mocha. We were under a open Heaven and He poured out upon us an anointing that will last. It is just the beginning....!


 
Awww.   DH is the BEST!  Don't ever forget it and don't let him forget it either.  The anointing of God is no joke.  It's funny because I actually felt a glow this morning.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Awww. DH is the BEST! Don't ever forget it and don't let him forget it either. The anointing of God is no joke. It's funny because I actually felt a glow this morning.


 
That he is....

Thank you, sis...and I'm sure you were glowing all day!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there angels....

All I can say is Praise the Name of Jesus! I too slept with so much peace, woke up Praising God and thanking Him for each of you.  

We know how to get through life...which is by givng God the glory, no matter what. 

Praise is what we do....We all praise God with our whole hearts, whole bodies, our whole souls. 

More blessings to each of you. 

With all my heart


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi there angels....
> 
> All I can say is Praise the Name of Jesus! I too slept with so much peace, woke up Praising God and thanking Him for each of you.
> 
> ...


 
And blessings upon you, my sister...my friend!

Loving you with the love of the Lord!


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 10, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I *chose* to press on.
> 
> Come on let's share areas of our lives we were ready to give up on but *chose* to press on.
> 
> I'll go first I was in a deep depression but I chose life over death.:wink2:


 
Welcome back, KLB!

There have been times where I wanted to give up on my marriage, but I pressed on in faith that God knew what he was doing when he gave me to my husband. We just celebrated our 5 year anniversary.

I'm going to read through all these posts, because I know there are some great testimonies in here!


----------



## ALWAYZL8 (Feb 10, 2008)

I wanted to give up and take my own life in 2004.  I could not find a job in my field, I found out my then boyfriend was married with a family, my Grandfather was dying, I felt abandoned by my family, and one of my friends kept telling me I might never get married.  I cried and cried one lonely Saturday night until I fell asleep.  I had a plan, but I tired myself out.  I woke up and went to chuch for whatever reason and I've been blessed.  I still desire a family of my own, I miss my Grandfather, and I ceased contact with that dirty man, but I'm content with my life.  I am so blessed.  Sometimes I have to use 2004 as a reminder when I start slipping.


----------



## SEMO (Feb 10, 2008)

ALWAYZL8 said:


> I wanted to give up and take my own life in 2004.  I could not find a job in my field, I found out my then boyfriend was married with a family, my Grandfather was dying, I felt abandoned by my family, and one of my friends kept telling me I might never get married.  I cried and cried one lonely Saturday night until I fell asleep.  I had a plan, but *I tired myself out*.  I woke up and went to chuch for whatever reason and I've been blessed.  I still desire a family of my own, I miss my Grandfather, and I ceased contact with that dirty man, but I'm content with my life.  I am so blessed.  Sometimes I have to use 2004 as a reminder when I start slipping.



I'm glad you're still here.  I often get exhausted when I'm very upset over something.  I usually end up going to sleep.  I sometimes think that is God's way of pressing the "pause" or "stop" button to keep my emotions from getting out of hand.  I always feel better and think more clearly when I wake up.


----------



## sunnydaze (Feb 11, 2008)

I love this thread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2008)

ALWAYZL8 said:


> I wanted to give up and take my own life in 2004. I could not find a job in my field, I found out my then boyfriend was married with a family, my Grandfather was dying, I felt abandoned by my family, and one of my friends kept telling me I might never get married. I cried and cried one lonely Saturday night until I fell asleep. I had a plan, but I tired myself out. I woke up and went to chuch for whatever reason and I've been blessed. I still desire a family of my own, I miss my Grandfather, and I ceased contact with that dirty man, but I'm content with my life. I am so blessed. Sometimes I have to use 2004 as a reminder when I start slipping.


 
I am so glad that you went to church....and God blessed you!  Contrary to popular belief....church is the place to be when you are downtrodden and feeling low!

I praise God for you, my sister...because He kept you because He has great plans for your life and as you continue to remember where He bought you from, you will have the strength to continue to stand in the face of adversity and be victorious!

He loves you soooooooooooooooooo much!  Rejoice in His love!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2008)

SEMO said:


> I'm glad you're still here. I often get exhausted when I'm very upset over something. I usually end up going to sleep. I sometimes think that is God's way of pressing the "pause" or "stop" button to keep my emotions from getting out of hand. I always feel better and think more clearly when I wake up.


 
I think we all get exhausted at times, especially when our spirit is affected by trials.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Feb 11, 2008)

I read this entire thread last night and my spirit was so moved and filled with the Holy Spirit.  I sat in front of my computer and cried until I fell asleep.  I sincerely thank every person for their responses for they touched my heart. This thread is AWESOME!  

I have been in that dark place that had me believing that life would never get better.  But God is so loving and His grace endures forever.  He has truly carried me thru my some dark days and for His love I am truly grateful.

I am glad to see the spirit is still moving this morning.  Have a WONDERFUL Day Ladies


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> I read this entire thread last night and my spirit was so moved and filled with the Holy Spirit. I sat in front of my computer and cried until I fell asleep. I sincerely thank every person for their responses for they touched my heart. This thread is AWESOME!
> 
> I have been in that dark place that had me believing that life would never get better. But God is so loving and His grace endures forever. He has truly carried me thru my some dark days and for His love I am truly grateful.
> 
> I am glad to see the spirit is still moving this morning. Have a WONDERFUL Day Ladies


 
Hallelujah, Natasha.....thank you Jesus!

The Holy Spirit was upon those of us that were in that thread that night so much so, that we too were filled to the overflowing and cried, cried, cried...as you can see, it was well after 3am before we retired for the night (i mean morning).

There is an open Heaven in this thread and all those that receive the words that were spoken in this thread, will receive from the Lord!  I'm so thankful that the words touched your life and brought healing to your soul.  This is what the Lord desires of His saints, and we were obeidiant to Him so that He was able to bring it to pass!  Hallelujah!

May He continue to pour out into your life, Natasha...and may you receive it ALL!!!

Loving you with the love of the Lord!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hallelujah, Natasha.....thank you Jesus!
> 
> The Holy Spirit was upon those of us that were in that thread that night so much so, that we too were filled to the overflowing and cried, cried, cried...as you can see, it was well after 3am before we retired for the night (i mean morning).
> 
> ...


Amen...I'm still 'flowing' and 'glowing.'  

All Glory to God, All Mighty, our Father in Heaven.  For I initially had other plans that night that did not take place.  I was supposed to be right 'here' praising God.  

Love and blessings to everyone...


----------



## shalom (Feb 11, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> *Two times in my adult life I was THROUGH with everything. I cannot say I chose to stay. I had given up...but God. The grace of God. *
> 
> The first time was when a relationship failed. I was THROUGH with God and wanted no parts of Him with regard to any intimacy. I felt like He didn't keep His promise. I wasn't crazy. I wasn't going to blaspheme Him but my attitude was like: "we ain't gotta do this". I was gonna be a Christmas/Easter/Mother's Day saint. But all that summer, every time this particular song came on the radio called "I Got A Job"....
> 
> ...


 
 Well I'm glad you decided to stay in the body of christ.  Your knowledge has been very inspirational.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hallelujah, this thread is still moving! God is simply awesome! Ladies, thank you for sharing your testimonies.  I'm exhausted right now, but yet I stand.  I love him for keeping me, for keeping my mind, for keeping my strength, for keeping me in love with Him.  He's a keeping God.  This season, too, shall pass.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen...I'm still 'flowing' and 'glowing.'
> 
> All Glory to God, All Mighty, our Father in Heaven. For I initially had other plans that night that did not take place. I was supposed to be right 'here' praising God.
> 
> Love and blessings to everyone...


 
Ahhhh....yes!  I know you are still glowing because I can see the glow right through my screen!  Glory!

You were supposed to be here that night and we were truly blessed!

Love to you too, sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hallelujah, this thread is still moving! God is simply awesome! Ladies, thank you for sharing your testimonies. I'm exhausted right now, but yet I stand. I love him for keeping me, for keeping my mind, for keeping my strength, for keeping me in love with Him. He's a keeping God. This season, too, shall pass.


 
Girl, you know what happens when God gives us a new name!!!!!

Hallelujah!  He is a keeping God and you are coming out of that winter season...yes indeed!

Loving you with the love of the Lord!


----------



## Kiadodie (Feb 12, 2008)

What a wonderful thread. It's amazing....last night I was telling my uncle how I lost hope. I went thru some trials that could of broke me...but thanks to God, it didn't. Then, my prayer life went to zero. 

Then last night, my uncle told me to get on knees and pray. THat God hasn't given up on me and what i"m going thru is nothing new to man nor to Him.

So, now I see that God is _still_ with me. So I chose last night to renew my faith & hope in Him. What a good God He is.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

kia said:


> What a wonderful thread. It's amazing....last night I was telling my uncle how I lost hope. I went thru some trials that could of broke me...but thanks to God, it didn't. Then, my prayer life went to zero.
> 
> Then last night, my uncle told me to get on knees and pray. THat God hasn't given up on me and what i"m going thru is nothing new to man nor to Him.
> 
> So, now I see that God is _still_ will me. So I chose last night to renew my faith & hope in Him. What a good God He is.


 
Good for you, Kia! God is good and neverchanging. Keep pressing, girl. I see the Holy Spirit is still sitting up in this thread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2008)

kia said:


> What a wonderful thread. It's amazing....last night I was telling my uncle how I lost hope. I went thru some trials that could of broke me...but thanks to God, it didn't. Then, my prayer life went to zero.
> 
> Then last night, my uncle told me to get on knees and pray. THat God hasn't given up on me and what i"m going thru is nothing new to man nor to Him.
> 
> So, now I see that God is _still_ with me. So I chose last night to renew my faith & hope in Him. What a good God He is.


 
Your uncle is a wise man.  Prayer is the key to help and wholeness in our lives.  

I'm so grateful to God that you have renewed your faith and hope in Him.  The bible says hope does not disappoint us!


----------



## mrselle (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm a little late to the party, but I'll post anyway. ;-)

1998.  I’d had a trying year.  I went through trial after trial after trial.  God had told me at the beginning of that year that it would be a challenging year for me (man, I wish I hadn’t lost that notebook I was keeping at the time).  In December of that year I’d experienced some disappointments, but I managed to graduate from college and land a job the day after graduation.  All I needed was a place to live.  I tried a few apartment complexes, but focused on just one of them.  That is how God deals with me.  He just leads me to where I’m supposed to be.  I knew I would have a difficult time getting any apartment because of my credit history.  I would need a co-signer.  My parents had credit issues too, so they couldn’t co-sign for me.  There was no one else that me or my parents trusted enough to help us out (you know how people can put your business out there).  After submitting my application to the rental office I got the dreaded phone call of “No, we can’t help you…your credit…”  My mom wrote a sincere letter to the apartment manager explaining the circumstances, but they still said no.  I didn’t get too stressed out.  My mom was talking to her sister on the phone one day (they aren’t very close) and before they hung up the phone my aunt said to my mom, “If you need anything just let me know.”  My mom asked her if she would co-sign for me.  My aunt happily agreed, but said she would have to talk to her husband first.  The next day she called me and when I heard her voice I just broke down in tears and told her it had been a rough year for me.  She told me that she knew it had been a rough year.  She went on to tell me that when she talked to her husband about it he didn’t even question it and said that he would always help me when I needed it.  She then prayed for me and we hung up.  For the remainder of the day we all focused on faxing the appropriate paperwork to the apartment complex.  That night I dreamed that I was in my apartment.  The next morning, which was New Year’s Eve I told God that 1998 had been a rough year, but I was ready to leave all that behind and that just because we it was still 1998, technically, I was ready to move into a new year and receive my blessings.  I called the apartment complex and asked the manager if my application had been approved.  She told me yes.  I never cried so hard from happiness in my life.  

I could go on and on about that year.  It was rough.  God had me doing some things that would seem crazy to others, but I did it and He blessed me.  In that year He showed me how I could still love and honor my parents without letting their words damage my spirit.  That year my dad told me that I would never graduate from college and that I was a burden, but I pressed forward and I graduated.  I lived off of $200 a month (rent was paid for using money from my student loans).  With $200 I paid my portion of the utilities, bought gas for my car and food and I tithed off of that money.  I don’t know how I did it, but I never went without.  Most of my friends abandoned me, but I kept going forward.  That was a year that would have made it so easy for me to give up, but I didn’t.  My prayer partner prayed for me.  Every single night after her husband left for work she would call me and we would pray, sometimes for hours.  We couldn’t see it then, but God was working everything out behind the scenes.  

Now, 10 years later I am blessed far more than I could have ever imagined and when I say that I truly mean it.  I don’t think I ever thought I would be this blessed.  I just knew that I loved God and I wanted to do His will.  Sometimes…well a lot of times I am hurting.  While I’m blessed my heart aches because I know that I’m not doing all that He would have me to do.  I’ve let my situations affect me instead me affecting my situations.  People have mistreated me, used me and taken me for granted and I’ve allowed those experiences to harden my heart.  Instead of knowing that all of this is not in vain I’ve chosen to be bitter.  I used to be a much nicer person…now, I can be cold so that no one has the opportunity to use me again.  But this past Sunday the preacher called out some sins...the sins we don’t count as sins, but they are.  God spoke to me and He showed me that I’m not the stepmother he has called me to be.  He didn’t call me to be a stepmother.  He called me to be a mother.  He asked me if something were to happen to me and my biological daughter had a stepmother, would I be happy with the way she treats her if she treated her the way I treat my stepdaughter.  The answer is no.  Don’t get me wrong, my stepdaughter is not without fault.  She has some very adult ways, but I am still the adult and I know what God has called me to do and if I know it, but don’t do it then I’m sinning.  This is not to say that I’m an evil stepmother.  I’m not.  My sin is that I am very distant with her.  I only let her get so close.  I’ve closed myself off from her to avoid the hurt, but God wants me to do it and not worry about getting hurt.  He will take care of me.  So, I was about to give up on my relationship with my 16 year old “daughter”, but I didn’t.  She has a lot of issues, but she is mine.  She is my child.


----------



## meka (Feb 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Before I 'backslide'....
> 
> Lord, I remember when I needed money for milk and bread to feed my babies.   You gave me more than money, you gave me milk, food, and a contiuned supply of groceries to keep my babies fed...and it wasn't welfare.
> 
> ...



But God!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 22, 2008)

bumping...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 22, 2008)

I was just about to give up on writing my book until God used N&W and Mocha to remind me the women who will read it will be called outta darkness to walk in His marvelous light.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 22, 2008)

I was about to give up on my oldest daughter, but God whispered in my ear, “I didn’t give up on you.”


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

I was just about to give up cooking, since dh has been doing an excellent job at it, but I have decided to continue on....can't give up (I'm serious, ya'll)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I was just about to give up on writing my book until God used N&W and Mocha to remind me the women who will read it will be called outta darkness to walk in His marvelous light.



Hallelujah, thank you Jesus!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I was about to give up on my oldest daughter, but God whispered in my ear, “I didn’t give up on you.”



And He didn't give up on me either!

Trust Him!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 22, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I'm a *little late* to the party, but I'll post anyway. ;-)


 
It's never too late.


----------



## betteron2day (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been better than blessed by this thread and i thank God for using each testimony to speak to me and my situation. I thank you ladies for allowing God to use you to be a blessing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

betteron2day said:


> I have been better than blessed by this thread and i thank God for using each testimony to speak to me and my situation. I thank you ladies for allowing God to use you to be a blessing.



Welcome to the CF!

I'm glad you have come in and was blessed!

Look forward to seeing you more often!

Blessings.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 22, 2008)

betteron2day said:


> I have been better than blessed by this thread and i thank God for using each testimony to speak to me and my situation. I thank you ladies for allowing God to use you to be a blessing.


 

Hugs and kisses to you Betteron2day!:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Hugs and kisses to you Betteron2day!:blowkiss:



I love you, klb...you are one of the sweetest persons I have ever met!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love you, klb...you are one of the sweetest persons I have ever met!


 

Thank you sooo much! You just don't know how far I've come in my love walk. I ain't always been sweet.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Thank you sooo much! You just don't know how far I've come in my love walk. I ain't always been sweet.



None of us have, klb....But God!


----------



## GloriousPraise (Feb 22, 2008)

> JEHOVAH RAPHA!
> 
> Thank ya Lawd for healing my mind! Oh how I luv you Lord!!!!![


 
All I can say is AMEN to this and thank you for blessing me! You just don't know how reading this blessed me. I was feeling kind of blah, like I wasn't moving forward or backwards on the things I'm believing God for just stuck. Then I read this, and was reminded of how my mind was in such awful turmoil for YEARS. I knew God forgave me from past sins, but I couldn't get over the guilt. I was always conscious of it. I felt like I would have to live with the weight of guilt forever. Then God used a simple sermon to show me that He not only forgave me from sin, but also delivered me from guilt. I had my salvation, but after that, I got my joy, my shout, my peace, my hope, my closeness to God back.

Thank you so much for reminding me that if God can remove the impossible burden of guilt, He can do anything!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

GloriousPraise said:


> All I can say is AMEN to this and thank you for blessing me! You just don't know how reading this blessed me. I was feeling kind of blah, like I wasn't moving forward or backwards on the things I'm believing God for just stuck. Then I read this, and was reminded of how my mind was in such awful turmoil for YEARS. I knew God forgave me from past sins, but I couldn't get over the guilt. I was always conscious of it. I felt like I would have to live with the weight of guilt forever. Then God used a simple sermon to show me that He not only forgave me from sin, but also delivered me from guilt. I had my salvation, but after that, I got my joy, my shout, my peace, my hope, my closeness to God back.
> 
> Thank you so much for reminding me that if God can remove the impossible burden of guilt, He can do anything!!!!!




I know you directed this post to klb...but I just wanted to let you know how much your post blessed me just now....wow!


----------



## GloriousPraise (Feb 22, 2008)

> I know you directed this post to klb...but I just wanted to let you know how much your post blessed me just now....wow!


 
Glad to be a blessing! I've been lurking here for awhile and stashing blessings away, but I just had to say something this time!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 22, 2008)

GloriousPraise said:


> All I can say is AMEN to this and thank you for blessing me! You just don't know how reading this blessed me. I was feeling kind of blah, like I wasn't moving forward or backwards on the things I'm believing God for just stuck. Then I read this, and was reminded of how my mind was in such awful turmoil for YEARS. I knew God forgave me from past sins, but I couldn't get over the guilt. I was always conscious of it. I felt like I would have to live with the weight of guilt forever. Then God used a simple sermon to show me that He not only forgave me from sin, but also delivered me from guilt. I had my salvation, but after that, I got my joy, my shout, my peace, my hope, my closeness to God back.
> 
> Thank you so much for reminding me that if God can remove the impossible burden of guilt, He can do anything!!!!!


 
Praise Him!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2008)

GloriousPraise said:


> Glad to be a blessing! I've been lurking here for awhile and stashing blessings away, but I just had to say something this time!



Well, I'm so glad you did...sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 22, 2008)

This morning, I woke up praying for each of you...out of my sleep.  And from my heart.  I was speaking each of your names.   Now, that's something, because it means that you flowing from my heart.   For from the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks and I was surely praying for you by name.  

I called out 'Wavy', Mocha, KLB and KLBoo, Relaxer Rehab, I called out Pebbles, Shalom, Crlsweetie, Kweemena, and there were others, many of those that PM me for prayers.  All I could do was call you out before the Lord.  There was something special about this, as I pray for you all the time, but this morning was different and I'm still praising God for it.

And in this post, I will never forget the blessings of this thread,  But it's more than a thread.   It's as the three-fold cord, not easily broken, that has bound us together as one.  One in God, One in Jesus, One in each other.  A bonded, bounding of love that will never be broken.

For we are all still one.  We may not think alike in our human minds, but yet we have the mind of Christ which brings our flesh under subjection to the love that abounds us towards one another.  And that's what love does, it bypasses the flesh and keeps us one.

In Jesus's name, one we are and shall always be.  In Jesus's name, Amen and Amen.

I love all of you.    Thank you for honoring me with your love and most of all, PATIENCE with me.  Yes  your patience.  Cause all of you, 'know how I do'....


----------



## Zeal (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't even talk right now. This song best describe how I feel and I am about to go into my living room and dance to it in a few.

*Thank you for all you've done;*
*through your Son.*
*Thank you for all you do;*
*you've brought me through.*
*When I look around and see where I've been ,*
*you've been a friend*

*For protecting me;*
*when I could not see.*
*Thank you for hiding me under the shadow of your wings;*
*when I look around and see you again you've been a friend*

Had not Jesus been my friend, I don't know where I would be. When I was all in my sin (Backsliding), Jesus kept calling me. And he kept me although I did not keep him. He just kept speaking to me and telling me to come home.

Jesus is better to me than I have been to myself. He was and is a better friend to me than I will ever be.

Yall done got me started.

The Hymn below is exactly why we need to keep them in the church

There's not a friend like the lowly Jesus, 
no, not one, no, not one! 
None else could heal all our *soul's diseases*, 
no, not one, no, not one! 

Refrain: 
Jesus knows all about our struggles, 
He will guide *till the day is done*; 
There's not a friend like the lowly Jesus, 
no, not one, no, not one! 

Verse 2: 
*No friend like Him* is so high and holy, 
no, not one, no, not one! 
And yet no friend is *so meek and lowly*, 
no, not one, no, not one! 

I m just gonna stop right here


----------



## ceedeelight (Feb 22, 2008)

In 2004 I had a miscarriage and I went into deep depression and deep spiritual rebellion. I had given up on trying to get pregnant again and I had stopped believing God would do anything for me. In January 2006 I repented and decided to get back right. Our Bishop came down and said, Either Love HIM or Leave Him--Well, I couldn't leave HIM, even though I was in so much pain, hurt & disappointment. I asked God to forgive me, because I placed more value on the baby I lost, than on trusting HIM and believe that he knows best. Once my heart was right, I found out in April 2006 I was pregnant (I had been trying for 2 years before that, taking clomid, seeing the doctor-they didn't know what was going on) and in January 2007 I gave birth to my beautiful daughter. God Does Fulfill His Promises and HE Does NOT lie. 

*What did I learn: To Trust God, and don't put ANYTHING before HIM. I also saw how my heart really was. God is a keeper of the mind.*


----------



## mrselle (Feb 22, 2008)

ceedeelight said:


> In 2004 I had a miscarriage and I went into deep depression and deep spiritual rebellion. I had given up on trying to get pregnant again and I had stopped believing God would do anything for me. In January 2006 I repented and decided to get back right. Our Bishop came down and said, Either Love HIM or Leave Him--Well, I couldn't leave HIM, even though I was in so much pain, hurt & disappointment. I asked God to forgive me, because I placed more value on the baby I lost, than on trusting HIM and believe that he knows best. Once my heart was right, I found out in April 2006 I was pregnant (I had been trying for 2 years before that, taking clomid, seeing the doctor-they didn't know what was going on) and in January 2007 I gave birth to my beautiful daughter. God Does Fulfill His Promises and HE Does NOT lie.
> 
> What did I learn: To Trust God, and don't put ANYTHING before HIM. I also so how my heart really was. God is a keeper of the mind.



This was me.  I could have written this myself.  I had a miscarriage in 2004 as well.  We'd been trying to get pregnant for 14 months.  I thought our prayers had finally been answered.  When I miscarried I sank into a deep depression, I was mad at the world and mad at God.  We went through all the testing and the doctors couldn't find anything wrong.  We tried clomid and it didn't work.  Ten months after my miscarriage I surrendered everything to God.  I asked Him to heal my heart, forgive me for being angry with Him and to help me to live in the moment and enjoy all the blessings around me.  A few months later my husband and I met with a reproductive endocrinologist and started undergoing IVF.  We ran into some complications (I responded to the drugs a little too well and got sick), but were able to try the process again a few months later and three days before Christmas 2005 we found out we were pregnant.  In August 2006 I had a beautiful baby girl.  Every single day I look at her and remember that she is a miracle straight from God.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 22, 2008)

Zeal, CeeDeeLight and Mrselle, your testimonies have me in tears...warm tears of love for each of you and for the love and faithfulness of Jesus who never fails us.  Never.

Praise Him....


----------



## mrselle (Feb 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Zeal, CeeDeeLight and Mrselle, your testimonies have me in tears...warm tears of love for each of you and for the love and faithfulness of Jesus who never fails us.  Never.
> 
> Praise Him....



Shimmie, you are such a loving person and as I always say, such a blessing.  Love you.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 22, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> It's never too late.



klb, you are so sweet.  big (((((hug)))) to you.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Zeal, CeeDeeLight and Mrselle, your testimonies have me in tears...warm tears of love for each of you and for the love and faithfulness of Jesus who never fails us. Never.
> 
> Praise Him....


 
We love you Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 23, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Shimmie, you are such a loving person and as I always say, such a blessing. Love you.


You are too, precious one...  Take care angel.  You're still the beautiful Lady of the Manor....  



			
				Zeal said:
			
		

> We love you Shimmie


  Full of light, full of love, full of Zeal for the Lord...you are


----------



## harrison (Feb 23, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi there angels....
> 
> All I can say is Praise the Name of Jesus! I too slept with so much peace, woke up Praising God and thanking Him for each of you.
> 
> ...


 
amen.... We have to continue to praise him!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow!  Now I see why God wanted me to bump this thread.  I bumped the "Need a Good Laugh" thread cause I'm silly. But I just kept looking at this thread   and I was like well God must want somebody to read it.  I LOVE the title.  You really outdid yourself with this one, KLB.  

So many times I wanted to give up and truthfully I still do.  BUT GOD!  He NEVER gives up on me.  Man has (insert crying smiley) but I know one Man who never will.  He's the King of Kings, the Lord of Lords, He's the great I AM.  And for that, I am forever greatful.  

Living for Him is a really, really small price to pay for what He's done for me, for you, for us.      

Love you ladies (as Wavy says) with the love of the Lord.  And that's some serious love.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh...but God...  

You know angels, I was being 'challenged' in this area for the past few weeks. I was going through a few 'frustrations' and I was just plain fed up. 

Today, I had my brush and I told the devil to back off before I killed him, and I meant business. I was sick of his mess and he needed to go. I cried to God that I would kill satan before He had a chance to. God spoke and broke the mess that was going on. And God is still breaking up some mess. He's breaking me too. Cause I was about to commit a spiritual murder and think nothing of it. 

But God! Oh! But God! Praise you Father...I'm so sorry for being so tempermental and for offending you with my many moods. But God...you are so faithful to me is so unfaithful to you. 

Oh but God! Praise you Father, with all of my heart, I praise you. Halleiluia! Amen and Amen...


----------



## Ms Red (Feb 24, 2008)

Yall are having straight up church in here! 

In 2004 when my dad died, I was thinking of giving up on God 
In 2005 when I had to take care of me and my mom financially and emotionally, I was really thinking about giving up on Him... but he sent me to a church family that pulled me through...
All along it was just His Grace and His Mercy that got me and my mom through the anger, grief, dispair and hurt. 

Thank you Jesus.


----------



## harrison (Feb 24, 2008)

God has not given up on me either... and I say "thank you father"

Because with my indecisiveness... I should have just been tossed with the waves!!!

But thank you Jehovah that you are still working on this earthen vessel... me...

Thank you father for still trying to make me into the person that you have created me to be... Even though my flesh fights it sometimes

Thank you father... thank you...


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 24, 2008)

You ladies have me crying over here.

I was about to give up when I became disillusioned by the church and all the people I felt only claimed to be Christians. It was God that showed me that my expectations of the actual church and it's people were too high, that all people, even His people are flawed and that no one but Christ can ever measure up. Things became so much clearer for me once He helped me to see that the Church and it's people are the end all-be, nor are they the hope of the world- only He is. 


There have been times when I wanted to give on God, but he has *NEVER *given up on me!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 25, 2008)

cupcake said:


> *Yall are having straight up church in here*!
> 
> In 2004 when my dad died, I was thinking of giving up on God
> In 2005 when I had to take care of me and my mom financially and emotionally, I was really thinking about giving up on Him... but he sent me to a church family that pulled me through...
> ...


 
Hey my friend!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 25, 2008)

I have made You too small in my eyes.
Oh Lord, forgive me.
And I have believed in a lie.
That You were unable to help me.
But now, oh Lord, I can see My wrong.
Heal My heart and show Yourself strong.
And in My eyes and with My song.

Oh Lord, be magnified.
Oh Lord, be magnified.

Be magnified oh Lord.
You are highly exalted.
And there is nothing You can't do.
Oh Lord, My eyes are on You.
Be magnified, Oh Lord, be magnified.

And I have leaned on the wisdom of men.
Oh God, forgive me.
And I have responded to them.
Instead of Your light and Your mercy.
But now oh Lord, I see My wrong.
Heal My heart and show Yourself strong.
And in My eyes and with My song
Oh Lord, be magnified.
Oh Lord, be magnified.

**********************

Hallelujah, glory to the Name that is above every name.

*Psalm 69:30 *"_I will praise God's name in song, and magnify Him with thanksgiving."_

*Psalm 34: 2-3 *"_My soul shall make it's boast in the Lord.  The humble shall hear it and be glad.  Oh magnify the Lord with me and let US exalt HIS name forever!!!"_


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^^^^^
Praise His mighty name!!! Thank ya Jesus!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hallelujah!  God is good.  I was just about to give up but I knew I had a Pilates class to teach this morning.  So I started praying for God to strengthen me before my feet touched the floor.  Way too many people depending on me to give up now.  KLB all ova in the other thread crying and what not cause I was late punching in today.  The Man..err...I mean Bev, gonna have to start paying a sista or something.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 25, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hallelujah!  God is good.  I was just about to give up but I knew I had a Pilates class to teach this morning.  So I started praying for God to strengthen me before my feet touched the floor.  Way too many people depending on me to give up now.  KLB all ova in the other thread crying and what not cause I was late punching in today.  The Man..err...I mean Bev, gonna have to start paying a sista or something.



Mocha, you teach Pilates?   

Wow...you're cool


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Mocha, you teach Pilates?
> 
> Wow...you're cool


 
 Ummm...not I.  Cool = obedience and doing God's work for His kingdom.  Errr...I have a ways to go on that.


----------



## KynkiChyck (Feb 28, 2008)

_*This thread is encouraging to the spirit indeed...

Wondering how I'm able to keep walking miles 
on broken glass w/o leaving the trail of bloody 
despair behind for the world to see...not selfish 
enough to be suicidal but too tired of living in
misery.

This thread has blessed me with the strength to
go on even when I think I can't.

TY
*_


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 28, 2008)

KynkiChyck said:


> _*This thread is encouraging to the spirit indeed...*_
> 
> _*Wondering how I'm able to keep walking miles *_
> _*on broken glass w/o leaving the trail of bloody *_
> ...


*
* 
*Awww, Baby girl, you ABSOLUTELY can go on!  I'm rooting for you and God loves you beyond measure.  Please PM me if you need to talk. Hugs and lots of love.*


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hallelujah! God is good. I was just about to give up but I knew I had a Pilates class to teach this morning. So I started praying for God to strengthen me before my feet touched the floor. Way too many people depending on me to give up now. KLB all ova in the other thread crying and what not cause I was late punching in today. The *Man..err...I mean Bev, gonna have to start paying a sista or something*.







Mocha5 said:


> Ummm...not I. Cool = obedience and doing God's work for His kingdom. *Errr...I have a ways to go on that*.


 
ITA!



KynkiChyck said:


> _*This thread is encouraging to the spirit indeed...*_
> 
> _*Wondering how I'm able to keep walking miles *_
> _*on broken glass w/o leaving the trail of bloody *_
> ...


 
Hey sweet KynkiChyck! Your first post...so intimate and beautiful. God loves you sweetie and we're here for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2008)

KynkiChyck said:


> _*This thread is encouraging to the spirit indeed...*_
> 
> _*Wondering how I'm able to keep walking miles *_
> _*on broken glass w/o leaving the trail of bloody *_
> ...


The Bloody Trails have been washed away....

Welcome KynkiChyck...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> ITA!
> 
> Hey sweet KynkiChyck! Your first post...so intimate and beautiful. God loves you sweetie and we're here for you.


Precious you...  Even from your weakest of moments, yet so lovingly, giving of yourself to others.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Ummm...not I. Cool = obedience and doing God's work for His kingdom. Errr...I have a ways to go on that.


yeah but...........you teach Pilates.    That's a stretch...a real one.  And you're giving others the 'will' to go beyond what they thought they could not do.   Reaching to Heaven.  Who better to have for a teacher of higher dimensions...than one such as you.  

Blessings Sweet Mocha...

Blessings Precious Wavy...  Mocha teaches 'Pilates'....


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> yeah but...........you teach Pilates. That's a stretch...a real one. *And you're giving others the 'will' to go beyond what they thought they could not do. Reaching to Heaven. Who better to have for a teacher of higher dimensions...than one such as you.*
> 
> Blessings Sweet Mocha...
> 
> Blessings Precious Wavy... Mocha teaches 'Pilates'....


 
Awww..that was just what I needed tonight.  How do you always know?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 3, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Awww..that was just what I needed tonight.  *How do you always know*?


I don't... But the God who loves you beyond love...does. He knows you by name, and you are His. He will give men up for you, (both male and female); allowing none to prevail against you, none to put you to shame. 

No act of your labors of love shall be in vain. 

None of what you've done loving others will go unrewarded, unreciprocated, nor unappreciated. 

For if God be for you, who dare be against you. If God is on your side, how can you be denied....all love in return. 

Sweet Mocha, the laws of God and His laws instill within the earth and within the hearts of men, are in your favor. And much favor is upon you, indeed...

Although and all through every test and all that you been 'tried'.....You cannnot.....be denied. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 3, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I don't... But the God who loves you beyond love...does. He knows you by name, and you are His. He will give men up for you, (both male and female); allowing none to prevail against you, none to put you to shame.
> 
> No act of your labors of love shall be in vain.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!  I receive all of that.   Thank you, Shimmie.  I love you.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 4, 2008)

This morning I was about to give up

No Money
20.00 left on Payday after taking care of bills.
Kids in need of well EVERYTHING (growing boys)
Mad because for the most part I am doing things by myself
Resenting seeing that others seem to have it so easy
Just a crl pity party

My sons father came to pick him up for school and found me crying in my bedroom. (I had just prayed, but had to let it out)

He said, like you always tell me, you are NEVER alone because God is always with you! 
He's not saved, but I have been praying and talking to him about God for the whole time we have known each other. He never wanted to hear it. But this morning I realized that he was listening all along.

This morning's spiritual vitamin on the radio was "you are an example"

Me: 
Thank you Lord for hearing my "cry".
I love you with all my heart and I trust you to carry me through this rough time. You have NEVER left me and I know you won't start now. I am blessed to be called your child. Please forgive me for ever doubting you. The tears I am crying now are tears of JOY as I am waiting for you to Show up and Show Out like you ALWAYS DO!

Amen


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 4, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> This morning I was about to give up
> 
> No Money
> 20.00 left on Payday after taking care of bills.
> ...


 
You ARE an example!!! Keep pouring into him because he's beginning to pour right back out. Hard times won't last long (speaking to myself too).  You and your boys will never lack because you know who the TRUE Provider is, Jehovah Jireh.  Keep praisng Him and see how quickly He turns your situation around.  Like you said, He loves to show up and SHOW OUT for those that love him with their whole being! 

ETA:  Go over to the "Benefits of Toal Surrender" thread.  It'll bless you.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 5, 2008)

Hopefully I find inspiration in this thread...cuz right now I want to lay down and die...


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 5, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Hopefully I find inspiration in this thread...cuz right now I want to lay down and die...


 

BeyondBlessed, you are indeed blessed BEYOND your wildest dreams.  At the times when we want to die is the time we have to get that much closer to Christ.  Focus on Him and He'll get you through.  Also post as much as you can here.  Someone is always round to love on you.  I'm praying for you.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Mar 6, 2008)

tonight i was reading this and my eyes misted up, and I just said "Lord, I don't know what I'm doing with myself"... I've been unhappy for the past several days and its like I'm letting it take me and go... but I just said to myself I can't do this... I can't be unhappy, I can't be depressed.... I can't keep tearing my spirit down like this. ... and i just want to cry...


----------



## Country gal (Mar 6, 2008)

subscribing to the thread. 

Lord, when everyone said I would never get my house. You made a way. I have been able every  month to pay the mortgage and still have a life.

Lord, When everyone said my college years were through because I had my baby. You still made a way for me to get that degree plus I have a little handsome boy too. I am glad I didn't abort him. I listened to you and pushed through.

I need to listen to you again. Especially when the scale doesn't move down despite working my butt off at the gym. Lord, I need to listen to you when I don't feel worthy enough or have faith that the man of my dreams will come through. I put it in your hands.


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 6, 2008)

fullsizediva said:


> tonight i was reading this and my eyes misted up, and I just said "Lord, I don't know what I'm doing with myself"... I've been unhappy for the past several days and its like I'm letting it take me and go... but I just said to myself I can't do this... I can't be unhappy, I can't be depressed.... I can't keep tearing my spirit down like this. ... and i just want to cry...


 

The righteous cry out, and the Lord hears,
And delivers them out of all their troubles.
The Lord is near to those who have a broken heart,
And saves such as have a contrite spirit.
Psalm 34: 17-18

Read it, memorize it, hide it in your heart.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Mar 6, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> The righteous cry out, and the Lord hears,
> And delivers them out of all their troubles.
> The Lord is near to those who have a broken heart,
> And saves such as have a contrite spirit.
> ...



thank you for that.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 7, 2008)

fullsizediva said:


> tonight i was reading this and my eyes misted up, and I just said "Lord, I don't know what I'm doing with myself"... I've been unhappy for the past several days and its like I'm letting it take me and go... but I just said to myself I can't do this... I can't be unhappy, I can't be depressed.... I can't keep tearing my spirit down like this. ... and *i just want to cry*...


 
Have u cried sweetie? Crying can be a release in itself. I'm praying for you.



BeyondBlessed said:


> Hopefully I find inspiration in this thread...cuz right now I want to lay down and die...


 
BeyondBlessed I'm speaking inspiration into your life. I'm speaking life into your spirit sweetie. Don't give up...okay? We're interceding for you.



Country gal said:


> subscribing to the thread.
> 
> Lord, when everyone said I would never get my house. You made a way. I have been able every month to pay the mortgage and still have a life.
> 
> ...


 
Your posts blessed me.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Mar 7, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Have u cried sweetie? Crying can be a release in itself. I'm praying for you.
> 
> I have somewhat, enough to feel better.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 7, 2008)

I want to thank KLB and Mocha and anyone else who saw what i said and prayed for me. Cuz I know that I was directed to just come and post and look around that night cuz I needed help and couldn't help myself. And was such a mess that if God was speaking I was crying way to loud.

So just when I was about to give up... 

I saw a post from Nice and wavy....I cried myself to sleep but when I woke up I didn't cry anymore..

So I was about to give up because he told me he's in love with me but isn't gonna be with me. It's my best friend, I'm in love with him and he was also my first (yes stupid).  Doesn't help that he's still around me..and I do want him around but he doesn't seem to get what I'm telling him. (I have like one friend that knows we need to stay around each other, and I know that I need to also. Because he is the answer to a prayer I prayed a while ago. So I know that this is...all we're goin through is for a reason and that it was allowed to happen for a purpose)

I was about to give up that the dreams I had this time last year and of recent were really from GOD even when he confirmed it for me.

I was about to give up...until God showed me how strong I really am and let Satan try and get at me through my dreams (Thoughts and dreams are how I noticed God gives me info  and speaks to me)  That jerk (Satan) tried to use my bf as bait to hell me to say *** God but even in my dream I said I would have no parts in it.

I was about to give up and this morning again God gave me the same answer he's given my twice.  So I know I need to stop and just do as I'm told.  I'll have less pain this way.

I was about to give up but but then I came on here and saw KLB tell me she was interceding for me

I was about to give up but anywhere I looked and everything I did...God kept telling me the same thing over and over...that the answer was wait and that I would be okay.

I was about to give up...but at least for today I don't see a reason to...I can see that things are going to change.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 11, 2008)

Trying not to cry.

I was about to give up but

GOD is my keeper and provider, he hasn't failed me yet. My pastor preached about being a Giver on Friday night. I know that message was for me. I have been a giver all my life, and when I am in need, no one is there for me.  It hurts and I want to change, but giving is in my heart.  My family and I have been under such a merciless attack since the year began...

My aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer

My son suffered a setback in his medical issues

My finances have been drained to the point that I often times don't know where the next meal is coming from

I had a minor car accident in a rental, but I purchased the extra insurance so that was no out of pocket cost, but my car insurance has gone up AGAIN!

I had to have major work done on my car

I have been sick and my body's immune functions are low.

Lord, please help me to hold out. I need you now more than ever  I know giving up is not an option, but I can't see the light right now. Everything is so gloomy and dim, yet you are still with me. I will forever praise your name no matter what. I love you with my whole heart.
Forever your child,
Aleia


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 11, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Trying not to cry.
> 
> I was about to give up but
> 
> ...


 
Aleia,

Hold on sweetie.  Don't give up.  This season too shall pass.  Hold on, Mama, hold on.  He loves you and wouldn't give youmore than you can bear.  I know it looks gloomy now but the sun ALWAYs comes out after the rain.  Begin to speak those things that be not as though they were.  Start speaking (aloud where satan can hear you) love, joy, peace  and prosperity over you life.  Begin to look for His promises in His word and stand on them.  He can not lie and as surely as He promises you smething, it will SURELY come to pass.  I'm praying that you will prosper in all things and be in health just as your soul prospers.  

Go ahead and let yourself have one, last, good cry.  Then begin to walk in faith, standing on His promises. Here's one to start with Joshua 1: 5-9.

I love you, Aleia and you are not alone.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Aleia,
> 
> Hold on sweetie. Don't give up. This season too shall pass. Hold on, Mama, hold on. He loves you and wouldn't give youmore than you can bear. I know it looks gloomy now but the sun ALWAYs comes out after the rain. Begin to speak those things that be not as though they were. Start speaking (aloud where satan can hear you) love, joy, peace and prosperity over you life. Begin to look for His promises in His word and stand on them. He can not lie and as surely as He promises you smething, it will SURELY come to pass. I'm praying that you will prosper in all things and be in health just as your soul prospers.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mocha!  I am looking up the scripture now.  This forum is such a blessing.  I am honored to have my cyber sisters in Christ.  Love you too Mocha!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Trying not to cry.
> 
> I was about to give up but
> 
> ...


Hey Sweetheart....

What's going on here?   Oh angel, do not dispair any longer.  While it seems impossible to get through this, but you know what, Sweetie...long before this ever occurred, it was already dealt with.   God is just showing you the challenges which He's taken care of.   

That's all.  Everything you see around you is what God has already destroyed and made well for you.  He wants you to see all of the glory that only He can take credit for.   He wants you to see just how much you mean to Him...so much, that He's been overcoming everything you feel has overcome you.   When in reality, you are the one who has Overcome all of this.   

_God says to take heart, my beautiful daughter; take heart and let not your faith in me depart and be covered up by the challenges you see.  Instead, take heart and see the heart of me in everything that seems to press against you and your dreams.   _

_Take heart, my love, take heart and see only the warmth that surrounds you in this seemingly cold eruption, to what you once called peace.  Have you not cried for better?  Have you not yearned for more that I have in store for you?   This is where you are being destined...the better which leads to my best.  _

_My love you are not forsaken.  You are not alone; I will not fail you, nor will I allow anyone to break you.  I know when you've had enough.  Trust me for I am here to take you through all that you see and into the best. _
_With all of my heart...:heart2:_

_Precious one...you are not alone and you will not be failed. _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Trying not to cry.
> 
> I was about to give up but
> 
> ...



My dear sister,

Thus saith the Lord:
_
"I, the LORD your God is in your midst,    
The Mighty One, who will save;  
I will rejoice over you with gladness,  
I will quiet __you with My love,  
I will rejoice over you with singing.”  

For, although you are in a valley place, LOOK UP!  For I AM here!!! Every tear that is shed is not lost, for I bottle it up and it is as sweet smelling perfume before me. I hear your cry and see your heart.  I AM not far from you, says the Lord...I AM HERE!

I cover you with my glory...for, in this time you shall see my hand over your life and you shall rejoice, because of Me, says the Lord!

Sing, oh sing
Shout, His people with gladness,
Sing, oh sing
Rejoice with all your heart

For I AM the Lord!

_  Love you, sis...and will continue to pray for you and your family!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  I have been deep in scripture today.  Please keep me in prayer, I have been on the verge of tears all day long.  It's so disheartening feeling like you can't provide for your children.  I know it's just a trick of the enemy.  Keep my family and I lifted in prayer.  Love all of you who wrote words of encouragement.  I have been meditating on the goodness of the Lord and the blessings in His word.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> My dear sister,
> 
> Thus saith the Lord:
> 
> ...


This is beautiful Precious Wavy...   It really blesses me.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Thank you everyone. I have been deep in scripture today. Please keep me in prayer, I have been on the verge of tears all day long. It's so disheartening feeling like you can't provide for your children. I know it's just a trick of the enemy. Keep my family and I lifted in prayer. Love all of you who wrote words of encouragement. I have been meditating on the goodness of the Lord and the blessings in His word.


We love you 'Sweetie" -- we really do  

It's going to be okay.  It always will.  Remember the last time?  He hasn't quit on you, sweetheart.  He hasn't quit.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> This is beautiful Precious Wavy...   It really blesses me.



I'm glad that you were blessed from it, Shimmie.  

The Lord too is reminding me of His Grace which is sufficient for me...for His strength is perfected in my weakness.  I'm truly grateful for His love for me....


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 15, 2008)

I know I started this thread but ya'll have truly blessed me.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 15, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Speak, Lord....


 

Ohh how I bless your name Lord!!! Thank u Jesus! You are more than enough for our crying hearts dear God! Thank you Father for not giving up on us! Thank you Jesus for being a perfect example of an elder brother!

Let us love on you dear Father.............


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you, Lord.  You are mighty and you reign supreme.  When I was lost, You found me.  When I hurt, You heal me.  When I need, You provide.  I am absolutely nothing without You.  You, Father, are my all and all...my everything...


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 17, 2008)

I desire to be healed.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Mar 18, 2008)

Ladies this thread brought tears to my eyes literally.  Sometimes you feel as though, only you go through things or that no one has ever had it as rough as you but then you see how GOD delivered others and you remembered how he delivered you and he continually keeps us even when we slip and fall.  

My deepest moment was when I was going through something in my marriage and boy oh boy was it hard. I thought I could not make it, I didn't believe in suicide but I prayed to GOD to take my life and he wouldn't. I woke up angry that I was still here because I hurt so bad 24 hours a day  BUT GOD! He gave me strength and joy where I could care less what my hubby did or who with all I needed or wanted was GOD.  I prayed a prayer so hard that the next morning I didn't remember ever getting in my bed or anything and from that day forward there was no more pain.  GOD came to me where I was mentally because thats what I needed. I have no regrets because I learned so much in those trials and I thank GOD that I was able to take negatives and turn them into a positive.  But trust, I never want to go through that again.  This year is our 20th wedding anniversary and my husband is the best man for me, obedient man of GOD and a great father. One thing that I learned was to pray and keep my hands clean. And to trust GOD no matter what the situation looks like.  I have so much more but that was my first ever serious trial and thank GOD I took from it and grew.


----------

